# Allusive Trigger...Not



## Nautidog (Sep 5, 2009)

NOAA finally got it right; seas did drop to almost calm state. Departed out of Sherman Cove and seas out of the pass were moderate to light. Decided to stay within the "state waters" searching for the ARS. Hit some public spots and tried to conserve live bait. Discovered that triggers are very hungry and also love gulp bait. Almost every drop got hit with the non-in-season trigger..all released unharmed. Duh...two lesser AJ's also released. Note to self...read mwfwc.com before you go...still in season 14" to 22" fork length. Did however manage to limit out on ARS. Overall very good day:thumbup:


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hmm. Well I caught a bunch of large ARS today too. But I put them all back, isn't the season only on Saturday and Sunday's?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

He probably typed this yesterday, but forgot post it so did today. I've done that before.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Probably so. Can't believe how thick the trigger have been. Hard to get a bait past them.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Once the season opens, trigger will disappear! lol


----------



## Nautidog (Sep 5, 2009)

Just for clarification the snapper were harvested on 11 Oct (Sunday). Date & time tag on the photos don't lie.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

No when the triggers are legal Scabtree will decide, like he did last year ,in the dead of winter ,with everyone fishing everyday for them even if there are screaming Northeners and 8 ft seas that the quota has been reached in record time and if the season lasts a week and a half it will be an upset!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not seeing the time date tag stamp. 
Nice catch


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nautidog said:


> NOAA finally got it right; seas did drop to almost calm state. Departed out of Sherman Cove and seas out of the pass were moderate to light. Decided to stay within the "state waters" searching for the ARS. Hit some public spots and tried to conserve live bait. Discovered that triggers are very hungry and also love gulp bait. Almost every drop got hit with the non-in-season trigger..all released unharmed. Duh...two lesser AJ's also released. Note to self...read mwfwc.com before you go...still in season 14" to 22" fork length. Did however manage to limit out on ARS. Overall very good day:thumbup:



I'll probably get alot of feedback for this but trying to save you a ticket. You will probably never, never catch a Lesser in public water around here, Even if some of the "for hire" boat drivers tells you so. I know 1000's that were caught but they morphed into a baby Greater by the FMP. 

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y88/JackHexter/jacksID-1.jpg


----------

